# Any Idea What This Is?



## Jbeer1212 (Apr 14, 2016)

It's hanging in guys shop in town. Sorry for the single pic but it's like 12ft off the ground.  And the lighting is horrible. But it's blue and silver.


----------



## Jbeer1212 (Apr 14, 2016)

It also could be purple.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 14, 2016)

Looks like a copy of the "Chester Cheeta" Frito Lay bike.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 14, 2016)

Its purple, its a Bratz lowrider bike....run....run away...


----------



## Jbeer1212 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 14, 2016)

It's a piece of garbage. Don't walk...RUN


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 15, 2016)

It's one of those knock-off low-rider, jobby, thing-a-ma-jigers.


----------

